# Progesterone support



## Gillian_L (Jan 18, 2007)

Having read on here that women are often given progesterone (pessaries usually) during 2ww with IVF to help the womb lining grow nice & juicy, I was wondering if there's any harm in self-medicating?

I'm ttc naturally but expect at my age the lining is getting thinner (periods are a bit lighter than they used to be). I have some progesterone only contraceptive pills and I wonder if taking these (after ovulation) might help with implantation and 'handging on' to any possible pregnancy. Could it do any harm, or is it worth a try? (I can't afford to have full IVF treatment).


----------



## she-hulk (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi
Why not try acupuncture to boost your lining?  
I used Cyclogest and Gestone during my 2ww - oh and viagra believe it or not      I'm not sure how adviseable it is to use BCP I'm afraid    Hopefully somebody else can help with that one.
Good luck


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I agree the lining can be improved by accu. If you take the pill ( even progesterone only) I don't think it will help you get pregnant   . I think that the herb agnus castus might actually. It regulates hormones ( i.e increase progesterone if need be but also decreases oestrogens when too high) and helps with balancing a cycle. 
The tincture works best. Some people take it all the time, others after the period is finished.
A herbalist might advise you on dosage. 
Lots of   

Future Mummy


----------



## Gillian_L (Jan 18, 2007)

she-hulk said:


> Hi
> Why not try acupuncture to boost your lining?
> I used Cyclogest and Gestone during my 2ww - oh and viagra believe it or not    I'm not sure how adviseable it is to use BCP I'm afraid  Hopefully somebody else can help with that one.
> Good luck


Thanks, I've thought of acupuncture but believe it's quite expensive? I will have money after september (when an endowment matures) so will try it then if no joy before.

In the meantime does anyone know if the progesterone pill will do any harm? Obviously I'd only take it after ovulation as I don't want it to prevent ovulation, just increase chances of implantation etc as Cyclogest/Gestone do (during 2ww).

Also I will try agnus cactus, definately! Thank you for that advice Future Mummy. If it is to increase womb lining should I again be taking it only after ovulation, does anyone know?


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gillian, I really would not take that pill unless advised by Doc ( GP or cons)  

Accu: mine is in London, in Harley street and is excellent: Daniel Elliott. £ 45 pounds a session ( the first one, longer, might be more expensive, I can't remember). Anyway, I think he is quite cheap compared to other accu practitionners.He works with lots of different clinics, knows most consultants, has great expertise and always give good advise. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Gillian_L (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi all - I have now bought a bottle of the Agnus Castus liquid from Holland & Barrett & taken some today (cycle day 6). They told me it boosts the levels of luteinising hormone and therefore the production of progesterone, so I guess I wouldn't need the progesterone pill as well anyway. 

I'm still slightly worried as to whether I should be taking it before ovulation though? It seems most people just take it everyday.


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Gillian, Agnus castus only boosts your progesterone levels if needed, it is a bit of a " magic" herb in the sense it goes where needed. it is a hormone balancer I guess. So it can balance different things as natural cycles go, but yes it is often used to boost progesterone levels. Have a look on the net, lots of articles about it. 

It is difficult to know when to take agnus castus. It takes 3 months to really have a full effect, most take it all the time, never stop, some herbalists say stop at period, I have stopped at period up to now, as it gets me very bloated ( it definitely boosts my progesterone levels as had blood tests before and after and the levels are better, but I find I usually have very heavy AF and if I take it during period, then  much lighter which is great but also carry on being bloated next month, so I stopped one week or 5 days ( still makes my AF better). This time , I have started again I may not stop at all.
If your problem is lack of progesterone then taking it from ovulation is good too but from next month I would take it after period if you are not pregnant. I was reading a blog about a girl who got pregnant after taking it and was told by her herbalist to continue first 3 months. If you get pregnant , definitely get the advice of your GP and also a good herbalist before continuing though.
I spoke to a herbalist at the Hale clinic in London ( at the nutricentre where you can find all the herbs and vits and supplements you can think of) and he said to take it either all the time or stop during period. 
It is not going to hurt anyway, but one way may be more effective than others. 

If you find it difficult to take it with water ( I don't like the taste) then mix it with orange juice. However in that case maybe better in the morning, if you want to sleep well. 
I started with 20 drops a day, and at one point was taking nearly 40 drops a day ( in 2 takes) I was told 20 was good to start with , and take it from there.

Future Mummy


----------



## Gillian_L (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow - it sounds like amazing stuff. Glad to hear I haven't done the wrong thing by taking it on day 6. Ill keep it up & see how it goes. I do get quite bad boob-ache each month and am hoping it will help with that too. 

Thanks for that info Future Mummy!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Gillian

I had 2 mc's after having my DS & always wondered whether the 2nd one was due to a lining issue. When I got a BFP this year I asked my GP whether I could have a script for cyclogests so I could buy them privately. GP prescribed them on NHS & I took them until I was 12 weeks.

I don't know whether the prog helped but I'm glad I took them!

Good luck

Ronnie
x


----------



## Gillian_L (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks Ronnie, glad you got your bfp in the end after the two m/cs. It gives me hope! Implantation is difficult enough with fibroids so I would think a juicy lining is a must. My GP has asked me to come straight in if I ever have another BFP as he wants me to be scanned straight away. I imagine that is because of lining worries? If it happens   I'll ask him about cyclogest, thanks for the heads up on that.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Gillian

   you get a BFP very soon!  

Ronnie
xx


----------



## Gillian_L (Jan 18, 2007)

Thank you! - you made my heart skip then!


----------

